# More Dumpster Treasure



## flatflip (Jun 25, 2011)

Got this stuff a few minutes ago. A couple of my other finds are in the "Official BSA Camera" thread. I'll learn to link it later. Pretty excited about the Bolsey (never heard of it) (sorry). I plan to do a set of pics for the Bolsey soon.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 25, 2011)

zOMG--I had a GE light meter JUST LIKE THAT ONE when I was a kid, in the late 1970's!!!!


----------



## flatflip (Jun 25, 2011)

Derrel said:


> zOMG--I had a GE light meter JUST LIKE THAT ONE when I was a kid, in the late 1970's!!!!



That was my thought exactly when I saw it on the junk pile still in the case. I'll look at it closer in a bit. I'm in a frenzy now you know.


----------



## flatflip (Jun 25, 2011)

I just realized how out of focus these are. I'll redo but I was excited to share. Just this moment got back with these two.


----------



## flatflip (Jun 25, 2011)

flatflip said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > zOMG--I had a GE light meter JUST LIKE THAT ONE when I was a kid, in the late 1970's!!!!
> ...



It may be a little older than my original (long gone). I got mine in the mid 80's. Probably from a junk pile. I really don't remember. Lost some cells in an experiment.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 25, 2011)

Derrel said:


> zOMG--I had a GE light meter JUST LIKE THAT ONE *when I was a kid*, in the late 1970's!!!!


Wouldn't that be the *18*70s?


----------



## flatflip (Jun 25, 2011)

^^^ No You Didn't


----------



## Derrel (Jun 25, 2011)

flatflip said:


> ^^^ No You Didn't



YES, he did!!!! Hah hah!!! I had an older Weston Master II meter, I guess from the 1940's, and when it gave out,  I went to a flea market and found the almost-as-old GE meter....it lasted a few years, and then it conked out. That was in the 1970's...Nixon was president...so, I don'tt think it was the 1870's...ahhh...the old days...external light meters--selenium models even!!! Hi and Lo-scale! Complete, cramped, analog dials with 1/3 stops marked out, and even the "old" shutter speed sequences of 1 2 5 10 25 50 100 200 400 800 enumerated!!!


----------



## compur (Jun 25, 2011)

That Bolsey Model C is one of the few 35mm TLRs ever made and is definitely collectible.  

Bolseys almost never work when found these days but they are cool to look at and can be repaired.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 26, 2011)

Derrel said:


> flatflip said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^ No You Didn't
> ...


Ahhh... yes.  A moment of silence for the good old days!


----------



## RRYANSMITHH (Jun 26, 2011)

The Bolsey is very cool, certainly the first I've seen of those.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice Bolsey! It was a Swiss maker, who also made the famous Bolex movie cameras, who designed it.


----------



## snapppy6 (Jun 28, 2011)

flatflip said:
			
		

> Got this stuff a few minutes ago. A couple of my other finds are in the "Official BSA Camera" thread. I'll learn to link it later. Pretty excited about the Bolsey (never heard of it) (sorry). I plan to do a set of pics for the Bolsey soon.



What kinks of bolsey was it? The c c22 b b2 or the jubilie? Bolsey also invented the alps cameras before he came to America!! 
Snapppy6


----------



## flatflip (Jun 28, 2011)

The body is only marked "Model C".


----------



## flatflip (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## flatflip (Jun 28, 2011)




----------

